# J clip or C clip



## Meganc731 (Jul 9, 2004)

Hi again....

I went to the store today to buy the J clips for our "wire shelvingcage" and they were rearranging everything and didn't have the J clippliers (I should have just bought them yesterday but I wanted to makesure the cage idea was going to work right, so I used zip tiesfora temporary fix grrrrr, mad at myself) I decided to lookonline to see if I could order them, I figured having them shipped herewould probably get them here sooner, but they have something called a Cclip too. What's the difference? I was able to physcially look at apackage of J clips at the store andit didn'tlooklike they would go all the way around the metal grids, was I looking atthe right thing?



Thanks,

Megan


----------



## Buck Jones (Jul 9, 2004)

Each come in different sizes, depending upon howmany wires you may wish to "clamp" together. Both are alsoavailable in galvanized and stainless steel, depending upon how muchyou wish to spend.

I think the J-clips, the flat pieces of steel made to curl around thewires desired to be clamped, makes for a stronger cage, but I don'tknow if that is terribly significant. I thinkC-rings are more apt to leave a sharp point(wire wrapped the cage wireyou wish to clamp together) where a rabbit could potentially hurtitself, but if done properly, doesn't seem to be a significant problem.

I've never done it, but you might want to use a search engine to queryeach type, and possbily get better information on them than I amcapable of providing.

Here's onelocation...http://bassequipment.com/hutchassem.htmforJ-clip.

Here's some c-clip informationhttp://www.cagenbird.com/breeder_supplies.htm


It would be worth an internet search, I believe. You'llprobably learn enough to know what suits your projectbest.


Buck


----------



## Meganc731 (Jul 9, 2004)

Thanks to both of you,

I'm going to go back tomorrow, hopefully they'll have all their stock out again. 



Thanks!

Megan


----------



## Carolyn (Jul 10, 2004)

*laughs* Woops Buck and Meganc! 

Sorry I got it wrong.
* * * * * 

It was in TSC when I was with you Buck and you were looking for the j-clip tool.

* * * * * *

Poor Meganc! 

Buck's right. So sorry to confuse you. Glad you asked the question because you've clarified it for me.


-Carolyn


----------



## pamnock (Jul 10, 2004)

The C clips (also called hog rings)aremuch easier to cut off (when you make mistakes LOL) -- unless you buythe handy dandy J clip remover. Both the Cand J cancome in handy when making cages. I use the C's to put doorson and to connect stacking cages or thicker wire when I'm having a hardtime with J's.

Pam


----------



## Meganc731 (Jul 11, 2004)

Thanks for the help guys,

I went back to the store to get the clips and they were still out ofpliers so we drove about 30 miles to the nearest store to get them, Igot them home and tried them out right away and they didn't fit! UGHHHI was so disapointed LOL. 

I did end up using the plastic connectors and the plastic ties, sowe'll see how it goes for now. At least he is in a cage.... last nightI had my doubts! But I feel better about him being in this cage thanany of the cages that were available. I just moved here about 3 monthsago and there must be this top secret store where they carry all theproducts I've been looking for 

Thanks again!

Megan


----------

